# Major Drug Bust in Leominster



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police say an undercover team spotted four men making a drug transaction in Leominster with more than seven kilos of cocaine. Police say it's worth at least $700,000. Two of the men will also face gun charges.

Major Drug Bust in Leominster
http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News/Detail?contentId=1466686&version=1&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=VSTY&pageId=3.1.1


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

they had an AR ???????????? Wow.


----------

